# Diotrephes: False or True Brother?



## Parakaleo (May 24, 2016)

I'm preaching through the epistles of John and have arrived at my final sermon. I'll be handling false brothers in the church and Diotrephes.



> I have written something to the church, but Diotrephes, who likes to put himself first, does not acknowledge our authority. So if I come, I will bring up what he is doing, talking wicked nonsense against us. And not content with that, he refuses to welcome the brothers, and also stops those who want to and puts them out of the church. (3 John 1:9-10 ESV)



At first, it seems clear that Diotrephes is a false brother based on his reprehensible behavior. 

On second thought, if he is a false brother, why isn't John more forceful in his condemnation? All he says is, "I will bring up what he is doing," which seems a far cry from what John taught the church to do with a false brother in his second epistle (do not receive them, welcome them, or even greet them).

However, verse 11 following John's description of Diotrephes says, "Beloved, do not imitate evil but imitate good. Whoever does good is from God; whoever does evil has not seen God." If this is referring back to Diotrephes, it doesn't bode well for him being a true brother.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 24, 2016)

Perhaps John is simply not willing to pass infallible judgment on Diotrephes. His great sin is overweening pride; and his actions are doing damage to the body. He needs to be disciplined, evidently. But he has not yet been disciplined. He has not yet been confronted by John, and given an opportunity to confess and repent. If he is censured, if he is deposed, if none such act rehabilitates him, if he is excommunicated, then "let him be unto thee as an heathen man and a publican," Mt.18:17.


----------



## brendanchatt (May 25, 2016)

The King James says "I will remember his deeds which he doeth." Either way, his intent in recalling the works could be very severe, or forceful.


----------



## Parakaleo (May 25, 2016)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Perhaps John is simply not willing to pass infallible judgment on Diotrephes.



I see this, too. Perhaps this is the way to teach the passage. The truth is paramount. Error is deadly serious, and is always joined with moral failings. Yet, even with failings, personal handling and due process must be observed before putting a brother out.


----------



## Parakaleo (May 25, 2016)

Parakaleo said:


> Yet, even with failings, personal handling and due process must be observed before putting a brother out.



Unless you are Paul and the offense is especially heinous, that is.



> For though absent in body, I am present in spirit; and as if present, I have already pronounced judgment on the one who did such a thing. (1 Cor. 5:3)


----------



## Parakaleo (May 28, 2016)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Perhaps John is simply not willing to pass infallible judgment on Diotrephes.



I see it now. Look at everything John charges Diotrephes with. All are grievous sins, but none are charges of _false teaching_. False teaching changes everything. I think the fact that John does not rebuke Diotrephes openly in his letter is in keeping with everything he has taught in 1 John, 2 John, and so far in 3 John. A brother can be admonished and challenged. A false teacher can only be cast out.


----------

